# 2015 custom haying prices



## oliver1955

I'm working on evaluating my custom haying prices for the 2015 season. This is what I've come up with. Are these in line with what others are charging? I figure it costs me at least $2.37 to make a good quality small square bale.

thanks.


$22.00/acre to mow and condition
$10.00/acre to ted
$8.00/acre to rake
$13/bale for round bales (customer moves) 6x5 twine
$1.75/bale for small squares stacked on wagons (customer unloads)


----------



## hog987

What kind of yield is the prices based off. You have yourself covered for everything but baling. Do you charge so much per bale with a minimum number of bales per acre?


----------



## oliver1955

> Yield of around 75 small squares to the acre. I try not to even bale for people that have a real thin low yielding pasture. The only way to make those fields pay is to really jack up the prices to the point where most people don't want to pay it.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Oliver, seems a little higher than average but pretty close to ballpark.


----------



## MT hayer

I would say the cutting part is plenty high! But if they are paying, take it to the bank! The round baling is good. Are you haying with brand new or used equipment?


----------



## oliver1955

My equipment is used equipment in good shape. Newest item is my mower which is a 02 model. I don't want people to think I'm greedy with my prices, but haying's tough work and it needs to be worth my time, even though I do enjoy it.


----------



## deadmoose

oliver1955 said:


> My equipment is used equipment in good shape. Newest item is my mower which is a 02 model. I don't want people to think I'm greedy with my prices, but haying's tough work and it needs to be worth my time, even though I do enjoy it.


As said above your prices do not sound on the low side. That being said even though you enjoy doing it, doesn't mean it should be charity.

If you are comfortable with your prices, and so are your customers, all the better. HERE you probably wouldn't have much business with those prices. But if it works for you there, hats off. Sounds like you are charging enough to cover all costs including your wage and profit.


----------



## siscofarms

Only thing I do different where I'm at is I charge $25 an acre but is cutting and raking it . Then the customer has the option of the tedding for $8 per acre . But always let them agree or tell you when to cut . If it was to get rained on it will need the tedder and if you cut it on your opinion of the weather you may have to eat the cost of teddering .


----------



## BrangusFeeder

I think you may want to put a grand total together. It seems complicated to a consumer.

Last year I paid $24 a round bale with a 2 bale per acre minimum on my place (second cutting). They bring all their own stuff and cut, rake, bale. There are some guys offering $23 a bale now, but that is not enough to get me to try someone new.

I am not sure I can buy fuel and maintain my equipment at that price, even if I knew how to do it.


----------



## deadmoose

BrangusFeeder said:


> I think you may want to put a grand total together. It seems complicated to a consumer.
> Last year I paid $24 a round bale with a 2 bale per acre minimum on my place (second cutting). They bring all their own stuff and cut, rake, bale. There are some offering $23 a bale now, but that is not enough to get me to try someone new.
> I am not sure I can buy fuel and maintain my equipment at that price, even if I knew how to do it.


What size bales?


----------



## BrangusFeeder

I really don't remember what it was last year. I think this year I'll tell him I want them 1200lbs and I am going to randomly pick some to weigh.


----------



## somedevildawg

The way I do it, when I do it, and I try not to do it, is real simple $90 acre.....don't give a damn what it yields......rounds only, left in the field n less they want it moved, 3$ a bale....hth


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> The way I do it, when I do it, and I try not to do it, is real simple $90 acre.....don't give a damn what it yields......rounds only, left in the field n less they want it moved, 3$ a bale....hth


Them prices say you don't want to.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lol.....Hey, his prices are higher than mine! And I don't give a damn if I ever do any custom cutting/baling....

22+10+8+13+13+13+13= $92 per acre.....but you're at the mercy of the landowner as to amendments..... yield ain't my problem, still got to run over the same amount of ground......this way my ass is covered and their grass is baled


----------



## somedevildawg

Btw....around here you can get it cut/raked/baled for $15-$17 a bale....there's idiots born everyday


----------



## deadmoose

I could get it done in that ballpark here. Probably 15 or so. What fun would that be? I may only make $0.60 an hour in the process but I figure I can match that on mine. And I get to keep the equipment when pd. And I dont have to give quite so much to my lazy Uncle...Sam.


----------



## BrangusFeeder

At $24 a bale, expecting 3 bales an acre is $72 One could squeeze. 3 1200lb bales into 4 800lb, so as y'all have said, weight is key.

I've sent my soil samples off. I'm forgetting the planting of rye, and I'm going to shred this weekend and use my pasture drag.


----------



## Tim/South

One thing mentioned in a prior discussion is travel distance. Road time needs to be considered.

I am curious how much a field shrinks when a person is paying by the acre? Would you use something like the google area calculator to figure the acres?


----------



## somedevildawg

Absolutely....great tool

I won't go far, maybe 10-15 miles tops or there will be other charges......


----------



## deadmoose

I would. But I am pretty sure when it comes down to it I would charge like Dawg-unless someone wanted me to do something within a mile or two. Other than that, no time. Was contemplating doing 10 or 15 ac or so for brothers friend. Then Thought about it-they just moved in. How rough? What is hiding in the field? Upside of say 20-25 an ac and 10 a bale? $1000 tops, more like $6-700 less expenses? Downside expensive repair. Pass. Was also 10 or so miles away. Thats over an hour each way in the ol jd swather.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Tim/South said:


> One thing mentioned in a prior discussion is travel distance. Road time needs to be considered.
> I am curious how much a field shrinks when a person is paying by the acre? Would you use something like the google area calculator to figure the acres?


Ive been using an app called "my measure" for the last several years, it uses Google maps and you drop pinpoints around the edge of the field to come up with the acres. You can also measure distance for fences barns or what not. Definitely worth the $2 or $3 it cost.


----------



## Tim/South

BrangusFeeder said:


> One could squeeze. 3 1200lb bales into 4 800lb, so as y'all have said, weight is key.


You catch on quick.

Next thing, you will be looking at the density gauge on the baler to see how tight he is making the rolls.

I do not like custom baling am also priced not to. It does not cost me a dime to stay home and piddle on the farm. Every time I crank a tractor it is costing me money.


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> What is hiding in the field?


Surprise!

Sure am glad you found that old car. When scrap prices go up we can sell it and help cover our cost to pay you for baling.


----------



## Tim/South

Lewis Ranch said:


> Ive been using an app called "my measure" for the last several years, it uses Google maps and you drop pinpoints around the edge of the field to come up with the acres. You can also measure distance for fences barns or what not. Definitely worth the $2 or $3 it cost.


That is neat. Do you have any trouble dropping the pins on the phone screen?

I use

http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm

on the lap top to measure area. It has helped when figuring how much fertilizer goes on each field. It also comes in handy when spraying.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Tim/South said:


> That is neat. Do you have any trouble dropping the pins on the phone screen?
> 
> I use
> http://www.daftlogic.com/projects-google-maps-area-calculator-tool.htm
> on the lap top to measure area. It has helped when figuring how much fertilizer goes on each field. It also comes in handy when spraying.


Not at all, very easy app to use. I have it on my iPhone and both iPads, very handy for showing customers what they really have.


----------



## Tx Jim

I charge $24 to cut/rake/bale per 4X5.5 netwrapped bale dropped in the field with a 2 bale to the acre minimum & 500 minimum per job to offset small acreages. I will not travel further than 5 miles as the local roads are dangerous for farm equipment. I use "Google Planimeter" to measure acres when landowners are poor acre guessers. I also charge $2.25 for small sq baling which also includes cut/rake/bale for 65# bales


----------



## hog987

I have used google plainmeter on the computer and printed the pic of the field to show people. Now I mostly map the outside round with my gps to find field area.


----------



## somedevildawg

Tx Jim said:


> I charge $24 to cut/rake/bale per 4X5.5 netwrapped bale dropped in the field with a 2 bale to the acre minimum & 500 minimum per job to offset small acreages. I will not travel further than 5 miles as the local roads are dangerous for farm equipment. I use "Google Planimeter" to measure acres when landowners are poor acre guessers. I also charge $2.25 for small sq baling which also includes cut/rake/bale for 65# bales


Don't ya thnk you're probably not making a dime when you have a field with 2bpa?


----------



## BrangusFeeder

How hard would it be for me to bale it myself? I'm not scared of the cutter or rake, just the baler.


----------



## somedevildawg

BrangusFeeder said:


> How hard would it be for me to bale it myself? I'm not scared of the cutter or rake, just the baler.


If you can operate the cutter and the rake, you will be able to handle the baler.....hardest part is attach/detach and problems.....need someone to be able to call with problems


----------



## deadmoose

BrangusFeeder said:


> How hard would it be for me to bale it myself? I'm not scared of the cutter or rake, just the baler.


What is the baler? It isn't that tough. Grease/lube/twine/ net. With a bit of education a piece of cake.

Trial error and this site taught me all I know. Others have someone to learn from. Either way it isn't rocket science. Feeding cattle-they eat your mistakes.


----------



## Tx Jim

somedevildawg said:


> Don't ya thnk you're probably not making a dime when you have a field with 2bpa?


Not everybody has the luxury of living where it rains enough to make 4+ BPA per cutting hay

I've been custom baling since 1987. All my equipment although most isn't shiny new, 2 pickups,land,house and cows are paid for plus I pay income taxes. In other words I owe no one. So to answer your question yes I think I at least make a "dime every year" and maybe a LITTLE MORE!!!!. Plus I've been disabled from permanent nerve damage since 1996. I'm sure it helps that I have the knowledge to supervise repair my equipment except for the major breakdowns.


----------



## BrangusFeeder

My Baler is a new holland br750 and last year it for new belts and a pto.

The cutter is also new holland and it got some work too.

I did not say I could operate the cutter and rake, just that I was not scared of them. Lol

I have not seen you tube videos of people catching on fire with them.

I drive the tractors really slow.


----------



## somedevildawg

Tx Jim said:


> Not everybody has the luxury of living where it rains enough to make 4+ BPA per cutting hay
> 
> I've been custom baling since 1987. All my equipment although most isn't shiny new, 2 pickups,land,house and cows are paid for plus I pay income taxes. In other words I owe no one. So to answer your question yes I think I at least make a "dime every year" and maybe a LITTLE MORE!!!!. Plus I've been disabled from permanent nerve damage since 1996. I'm sure it helps that I have the knowledge to supervise repair my equipment except for the major breakdowns.


Jim, once again, I didn't say a "dime every year" I said when you are doing 2 bpa.....no doubt about the knowledge to supervise, but I'd hate to be the guy turning the wrenches.....I will be glad when the forecast calls for rain in north Texas as I'm sure a lot of other folk will as well


----------



## Tx Jim

somedevildawg said:


> Jim, once again, I didn't say a "dime every year" I said when you are doing 2 bpa.....no doubt about the knowledge to supervise, but I'd hate to be the guy turning the wrenches.....I will be glad when the forecast calls for rain in north Texas as I'm sure a lot of other folk will as well


My comprehension of the English language is different from yours as in the last few yrs I rarely hay a field that makes over 2 BPA per cutting. The people that I assist repairing my equipment don't seem to mind my knowledge or my attitude. PS it's been raining in N Texas for days thank the Lord.

I hope you have a wonderful day in Ga.Jim


----------



## Lewis Ranch

In my part of north Texas we have averaged 3-5 bpa on first and 1.5-2 bpa on second for the last few years.


----------



## somedevildawg

Double post for some reason....probably operator error


----------



## somedevildawg

Good to hear north Texas is finally getting the much needed precept. I can't make 2bpa pencil out for me......my equipment is paid for as well so it doesn't cost me a dime to let it sit and I don't need the practice.....glorious day here in the heart of Dixie! Forecast calls for rain later in the week, maybe some leftovers from Texas


----------



## Tx Jim

somedevildawg

I'm not trying to be in a "urinating contest" with you BUT I'm just trying to explain with ""good money management skills & LUCK"" one can make it in the custom hay baling business with an average of 2 rd bales per acre per cutting. As the cost of equipment/parts & fuel continues to rise I'm sure this picture is changing. I'm living proof of that FACT!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe your "pencil" needs some sharpening!!!!!!

PS: I make Texas size rd bales(4X5.5) not those donut hole size bales similar to the ones I bought from White House Farms in Georgia several yrs back that wouldn't measure 56"s tall.

Yep it's still raining so things look good for now but give 2 weeks of no rain it will resemble a desert in July & August.

Have a good un,Jim


----------



## Lostin55

Tx Jim said:


> Not everybody has the luxury of living where it rains enough to make 4+ BPA per cutting hay
> 
> I've been custom baling since 1987. All my equipment although most isn't shiny new, 2 pickups,land,house and cows are paid for plus I pay income taxes. In other words I owe no one. So to answer your question yes I think I at least make a "dime every year" and maybe a LITTLE MORE!!!!. Plus I've been disabled from permanent nerve damage since 1996. I'm sure it helps that I have the knowledge to supervise repair my equipment except for the major breakdowns.


It sure is a luxury in the Rockies when there is 4 feet of snow and the wind is blowing and it stays -20 for a week or six. Every time a calf freezes to the ground in March or April in a big storm I am thinking about the luxuries of life. Only getting 3 cuttings on a good year is pretty handy also. All of this in what is called high desert, and if it wasn't for irrigation we would only grow sagebrush and cactus.

On a more serious note every region ,I have found, has it's own challenges to overcome. Some of us live where there is plenty of rain, some where it is dry as a popcorn fart, and some who knows. One thing about it for all of us, we live where we call home.

I have also noticed, just in my neighborhood, that what works for one may not work for another. I have also noticed that input costs vary, even from field to field, especially across town or across the county.


----------



## somedevildawg

Tx Jim said:


> somedevildawg
> I'm not trying to be in a "urinating contest" with you BUT I'm just trying to explain with ""good money management skills & LUCK"" one can make it in the custom hay baling business with an average of 2 rd bales per acre per cutting. As the cost of equipment/parts & fuel continues to rise I'm sure this picture is changing. I'm living proof of that FACT!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe your "pencil" needs some sharpening!!!!!!
> 
> PS: I make Texas size rd bales(4X5.5) not those donut hole size bales similar to the ones I bought from White House Farms in Georgia several yrs back that wouldn't measure 56"s tall.
> 
> Yep it's still raining so things look good for now but give 2 weeks of no rain it will resemble a desert in July & August.
> 
> Have a good un,Jim


Well Jim, you done went and gone to the wrong place.....if its called "White House Farms" I'd be skeptical. But I'm sure that's everywhere cept for the people feedn it up, everything I've seen in the last few years equates to smaller rather than bigger, may be a good thing, might get 3 bpa with those


----------



## BrangusFeeder

Since you don't need practice somedevildog, once this rain stops maybe you should swing out to north Texas and help me practice with my baler.


----------



## Tx Jim

Hey neighbor I probably can tutor you on correct rd baler operation. Granted "Ole Dawg" probably has more experience than I operating a rd baler. Back when I was employed by a dealer one of my responsibilities was to deliver,attach & instruct the correct operation of hay balers,rakes & cutters. I live in the newest town in Tx voted in by my neighbors called Coyote Flats. Where do you live in N Cent.TX?

Jim


----------



## dubltrubl

Methinks there might be a Huck Finn plan afoot there sumwares! :lol:


----------



## shadyoakhay

I get 15-18 a roll. if its less than 20 rolls its 25 per roll. bailing 8 dollars. brand new equipment. except tractors. I don't want to make a killin. just a living. but I do a lot of custom work. probably more than I make for my self. or I do it on halves.


----------



## cheranscustomwork

I only do mowing and baling and the way I do it is $17 and acre to mow and condition hay and I usually make sure its worth my time going to the guy. im not going to travel 5 miles for a 2 acre field. if that's the case I charge them more even if they are close by. then for the baling side I charge 15.00 and hour from the time I leave my driveway till the time I finish baling. and on top of that I charge 6.50 for 4x4 bales and 7.50 for 4x5 bales.


----------



## somedevildawg

cheranscustomwork said:


> I only do mowing and baling and the way I do it is $17 and acre to mow and condition hay and I usually make sure its worth my time going to the guy. im not going to travel 5 miles for a 2 acre field. if that's the case I charge them more even if they are close by. then for the baling side I charge 15.00 and hour from the time I leave my driveway till the time I finish baling. and on top of that I charge 6.50 for 4x4 bales and 7.50 for 4x5 bales.


Wow, that's a lot of math.......ima be needin the calc....


----------



## Rhymewriter

I began custom production for an elderly gentleman in 1986 then went on my own in 1997. I have a Ford 6610 Cab with air, krone 283 cutter, double rake, 4x5 vermeer string type roller. A Ford 3910 for raking. I started at 15.00 each roll then went to 17.00 each roll in 2005 when fuel went high. Going to 19.00 each in 2016. Have a 3 roll per acre minimum, 20 roll per job minimum. At this rate one could expect 100.00 per operating hour put on the tractor. 4.50 ea for cutting 3.50 rake 11 each for rolling. For square bales .30 cents each cutting, .20 rake and .75 each baling.

No cutting on shares or cutting for lazy landowners. Have many calls telling me if I would cut it I can '' have the hay''. Those land owners just want their land mowed for free. Nothing is free. Usually the land is not maintained (sprayed or fertilized) and low rolls per acre and gets less with each cutting.


----------



## SwingOak

Check the USDA website for custom haying rates in your area. I found this one for Wisconsin: http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/Wisconsin/Publications/custom_rates_2013.pdf

Try Googling "Custom Haying Rates" plus the state name.

I just finished my first custom haying job last weekend, and used Google Earth Pro to measure the field. She said it was 5 acres, GEP said it was 3.75.


----------

